# Hi new member here.



## djinac (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello I am a newbie and I would like to know if anyone can tell me who this artist is? I have had this painting in my family for over 30 years and I would like to know who the artist is. Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Greetings djinac  

In regard to your search for the artist, you may get better results taking it or a good picture of it to your local art museum or visual arts centre


----------

